# napa unbreakable ball joints



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

they are both part # 260-1091 but they look different and they dont have blue boots


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah every set of unbreakable ball joints i have seen has had the blue boots. maybe a new style or somethin. fuck it put them on and try to break them thats the only true test lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 AM~12367405
> *they are both part # 260-1091 but they look different and they dont have blue boots
> 
> 
> ...


 Boxes look different also.....:scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

take them bitches back


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma+Dec 8 2008, 09:57 AM~12367474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes..with the hurry up


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

those gotta be old or someone switch them out. take it back


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 AM~12367405
> *they are both part # 260-1091 but they look different and they dont have blue boots
> 
> 
> ...


ok what you got are the old napa ball joints. see back in the day they had 3 lines they had the cheap ones which are the napa ones that come in that black and yello box, then they had the good ones which are what you got there, then they had the heavy duty ball joints which are the ones everyone knows as the unbreakables. well napa got rid of the heavy duty ball joint numbers and just renumbred them all wit the good ball joints. thats why there are some of the old looking boxes that still have the old ball joints in there. oh and yes i work at a napa so i know. been here 10yrs. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a pic of the new box


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:56 AM~12367970
> *heres a pic of the new box
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

did my whole front end with the good stuff


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 8 2008, 01:10 PM~12368080
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> did my whole front end with the good stuff
> ...


YEAH ME TOO AND I PAID A WHOLE LOT LESS THAN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

NOTHING BEATS FREE


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

FREE.99 SWEET......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 8 2008, 11:19 AM~12368173
> *YEAH ME TOO AND I PAID A WHOLE LOT LESS THAN YOU  :biggrin:
> *


send me some at your price :biggrin: . :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

x2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 8 2008, 03:09 PM~12369040
> *NOTHING BEATS FREE
> *


I KNOW  I TELL EVERYONE THEY SPONSOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

what's the part num for the unbreakable's????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

what's the unbreakable num for top & bottom?


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup I just bought some on friday for my Cutty and they have the blue boot. those dont look like it.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

80 Eldog said:


> what's the unbreakable num for top & bottom?


AC Delco 45d0016


----------

